# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Чернобыль. Возвращение в 86-ой.

## BappaBa

http://trinixy.ru/2007/09/21/vozvras..._79_shtuk.html   

> Миф 1. Там ведь радиация!!! Как можно туда ехать?!
> Можно и вполне спокойно. Последствия катастрофы привели к обманчивому стереотипу – представлению о зоне как о зараженной земле, ядерной пустыне, лишенной жизни и, безусловно, не том месте, куда захотел бы поехать нормальный человек. Стоит отметить, что большинство радиоактивных веществ распалось еще в первые дни заражения. Территория зоны загрязнена элементами, которые не создают высокий гамма-фон, но опасны при попадании внутрь организма. Радиоактивность снизилась до фонового уровня и в большинстве мест не превышает 19 мкР/час. В среднем за два дня человек может получить дополнительную дозу радиации, равную примерно дозе, получаемой во время четырехчасового полета на самолете.

----------


## VendingMachine

Why did you post this under *Russian Cities*? This way you are only re-enforcing the incorrect belief that Chernobyl had anything to do with Russia. Why the Ukranians have so conveniently shifted the blame is just past me.

----------


## BappaBa

> Why did you post this under *Russian Cities*?

 Меня смутили темы про Минск и Самарканд, сорри. =)  

> This way you are only re-enforcing the incorrect belief that Chernobyl had anything to do with Russia. Why the Ukranians have so conveniently shifted the blame is just past me.

 Не обращай внимания, только тупые  способны свалить вину на Россию.

----------


## Leof

Yes, true. Seeing this ghost-city must be well compared with seeing the real ghost. Strange feelings appear when you look at the pictures of your Soviet childhood. Oh, I dislike them but still have an attraction to them which goes against my reason.  
And I believe the risk is much higher than it is said in the above. "Four hours on the plain", I think it's a bullsheet. Anyway the staying in the area is like being on the exploding volcano. The reactor is steaming dispite the concrete shield (which as it is said is leaking mercylessly) and anytime you risk to be covered into the radioactive cloud. The pictures show the rainy day - I wouldn't go there under the rain, who knows where did it come from?

----------


## Sergey_

What happens to nature after a nuclear accident? And how does wildlife deal with the world it inherits after human inhabitants have fled?
"Radioactive Wolves" examines the state of wildlife populations in Chernobyl’s exclusion zone, an area that, to this day, remains too radioactive for human habitation. 
In English

----------


## Sergey_

In Russian

----------


## xdns

Note for the learners of Russian: hard-coded subtitles in this documentary is in Bulgarian, not in Russian. Yes, they use Cyrillic script there in Bulgaria too  ::

----------


## Marcus

You can hear the Belarussian language in this film from Vadim.

----------

